# Bought a used 7D with high shutter count



## SallyBaldwin (Dec 21, 2012)

I know who I bought the camera from.  It was well maintained and serviced regularly. Knowing it has a high shutter count, what will I be expecting to pay for a shutter replacement when the time comes?


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 21, 2012)

A buddy of mine said he got his 1D shutter replaced between 2 and 3 hundred bucks.


----------



## Mully (Dec 21, 2012)

About $250


----------



## SallyBaldwin (Dec 21, 2012)

That's what I was thinking.   I went in to Henry's and the girl there suggested it would be upwards of $700.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 21, 2012)

SallyBaldwin said:


> That's what I was thinking.   I went in to Henry's and the girl there suggested it would be upwards of $700.



That is poo poo! I would just put that toward a new camera if that were the case.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 22, 2012)

With a high shutter count, I'd always travel with a backup camera.  The way my luck goes, things fail at the worst possible moment.  I've never had camera failure, but computer crashes, etc, when under pressure have taught me the value of always having a backup.


----------

